
A 2024 Moon landing may sound crazy, but NASA is giving its best shot - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/05/a-2024-moon-landing-may-sound-crazy-but-nasa-is-giving-its-best-shot/
======
air7
Why would that sound crazy? It'll have been done 55 years before that.

------
okigan
to what purpose ?

